# Three very funny signs



## Josiah (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2015)

Hahaha...I love the second one...thanks Falcon that made me laugh out loud... :lol1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2015)

Good one's Josiah!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2015)

How about a couple more:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks, but the 3 original signs are from Josiah.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2015)

I also loved that second one!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2015)

.

.


----------



## Shirley (Feb 7, 2015)

:lol1:


----------

